# Smoked Potatoes



## demolitionman

How do you smoke whole potatoes, and at what temp is best???? Also, what's the best way to prepare the potatoes....DemoMan


----------



## gooose53

I would be interested in that as well.  Would imagine that it might take awhile if doing some in with your other meat though.


----------



## cowgirl

I like to ***** the potato all over with a knife....rub with evoo, then sprinkle with fresh cracked black pepper and kosher salt.
I lay them directly on the grate and smoke with what ever meat I'm doing.
The temperature can be anywhere from 220 to 300+...it doesn't really matter, the hotter, the faster they will be ready.
Then I give them a squeeze after 1 1/2 to 2 hrs to see if they are ready, I let them cook until they are tender to the touch.


----------



## demolitionman

Thank you cowgirl....That's the info I was looking for....Just wondered if they were prepared in the same fashion as for the oven, but smoked at a lower temp....Thank you again....DemoMan


----------



## vlap

In the scope of things while smoking the time shouldn't be a factor but if you were pressed for time I think you could par-boil them and then when almost cooked take them out of the water, dry, rub with oil salt and pepper and then finish in the smoker.
Does a potato absorb much smoke when in the smoker for a long time?


----------



## cowgirl

Vlap, I've never had one take more that 2 hrs to smoke....they are pretty tasty in that length of time.


----------



## vlap

Thats why I was saying pressed for time. In that oh crap I forgot the potatoes situation. 

I have never smoked em but am going to have to try next time. Hows the smoke ring?


----------



## cowgirl

You're welcome Demoman,
 Here is a link to some of them I did along side of a pork loin...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9904


----------



## cowgirl

Vlap, that has happened to me before....sure wish I would have put tatoes in with that meat. lol
I'll give your idea a try next time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The smoke ring is brown.....not really!


----------



## smokyokie

Slather them whole with bacon grease, roll and coat with your favorite rub (high sugar rubs are best cuz they help produce a crunchy skin), smoke to 185* internal. Do not poke holes in the skin, but a 4" aluminum nail inserted lenghtways will speed cooking time.
Slit, smoosh, and top w/ Tim's Tempting Tater Topping:

Whip 3 sticks room temp butter
whip in 1-15oz. jar of cheese whiz
Stir in 1 1/2 cups bacon bits*

*do not use artificial bacon bits unless you plan to use immediately. If your going to have the smoker going anyway, wht not smoke 3/4# of bacon until crisp and give it a spin or two in the food processor?


----------



## squeezy

Also, when pressed for time you can partially cook in your nuker. (microwave)


----------



## vlap

If you own one. I do not 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Haven't had a microwave in 8 years


----------



## demolitionman

Cowgirl,

  I checked out the thread.....I can see right now, I'm gonna have be be a Cowgirl "groupie".....Porkroast is right up my alley....You've got some good ideas....Thanks

Vlap,

  I'm with your bro....Microwaves is for popping corn....I won't even heat a cup of coffee in a Nukker....DemoMan


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Demoman, I'm glad you liked the thread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Vlap, from the looks of things, you don't need a microwave.........the food you put out is awesome!


----------



## vlap

I still pop my corn on the stove top.


----------



## squeezy

Interesting ... why not?

I don't actually cook in mine ... just rewarm leftovers and such (slowly) ... I find most people heat everything on high ... it can sure make a mess of things!


----------



## vlap

when I sold my house in 2001 (maybe my math is off on how many years its been) I left the microwave there. I moved to d.c. and went to culinary school. When I got my apt there I didn't have the money or the room for a microwave so I learned to get by without one.
I have not looked back since. I have the money and room now but most likely I won't bother. I have a tea kettle that can boil water as fast as a micro. I don't mind cold pizza or left overs. Soups and such you can reheat very fast in individual sizes on the stove top. I do not eat many frozen dinners so no need there. 
I guess I just can't find a good reason to buy one or use one. I would only use it to nuke a hot dog or heat water. Ever bake a hotdog? Is tasty that way.
Some can't live without it. I just don't feel the need for more clutter in my kitchen.
It may also be that I have worked in snobby fancy places that didn't have one.


----------



## squeezy

All interesting points. Pizza in never very good in a nuker. Soup, stews and chiles can be put in the bowl you want to eat from and save washing pots. Hotdogs and frozen dinners are not on my diet these days .. so no contest there!
Maybe I'll trade mine in for a toaster oven!


----------



## bigal

Tim, printed and ready to try those potatoes, sound awsome.  BTW, love your signature!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cowgirl, I've always done in foil and need to try w/out the foil.  Sounds good.  

Another idea, that the kids like, is to slice the potatoe bout 1/4" deep and 1/2" apart, coat w/evoo, and sprinkle/pile on McCormick garlic & onion medley seasoning.  Then I wrap in foil 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yet another idea is to "plug" a potatoe.  use an apple corer and core it width(or length).  Cut 1/4" off each end of core(skin side for plugs).  Plug one end, pour some evoo in the hole, stuff a few slivers of garlic in the hole, and put some k.salt in.  Then again I wrapped in foil.  

I like Cowgirls idea for the smoke'n and Tim's on the topping.  Great ideas that I must try very soon!

Nice to see ya around Tim, ya turd! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Later


----------



## walking dude

here's t-bone tim's method

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=taters


----------



## smokyokie

"Turd is as turd does" my momma always used to say Al.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Good to see you around too.


----------



## demolitionman

Vlap,

 I would too, but Mother get's tore up when you turn on a stove eye...Matter of fact, that's the reason, I bought a smoker...I cook my stews and soups in the basement on a gas cooker....But I don't eat enough popcorn to bother with either....lol

Squeezy,

  You know, I think that's the biggest problem with microwaves is that people don't take the time to learn to use them properly....That's my main problem...Everything I heat up used to get so hot it would take the taste out of it.....JMO

  Anyway, I guess my tater thread is gone...LOL....I got all the info I needed and found me a "Highway Hero" in cowgirl....So, thanks for the info everybody....much appreciated....I'm off to another thread...LOL....DemoMan


----------



## vlap

Sorry to have derailed yours...


----------



## demolitionman

No problem, dude, it had run it's course anyway, right....I enjoyed the microwave part of it as much as the tater part....DemoMan


----------



## peculiarmike

I have posted this before, and it is well worth posting again. These are excellent. I showed SmokyOkie how to do them.
There are those out there who have done these who will testify.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*Smoked Potatoes*

These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me.

*INGREDIENTS:*
â€¢8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this) 
â€¢1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted 
â€¢*HERB MIX:* 
â€¢2 tablespoons ground sage 
â€¢2 tablespoons granulated garlic 
â€¢2 tablespoons dried parsley 
â€¢2 tablespoons salt 
â€¢2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper 
â€¢2 tablespoons sugar 
â€¢2 tablespoons paprika 

*PREPARATION:*
Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked. 
I do not foil the potatoes because I like a crunchy skin. See, I eat the skin.

Mike


----------



## demolitionman

Mike,

  Yeah, that sounds like a good one....Have to try that one sometimes.....Thanks for posting that one again....DemoMan


----------



## smokyokie

I'll testify.  I hate to say it though Mike, I think that OK Joe's "Sweet Spot" rub is ideal for that task.  It tastes just like Lay's BBQ chip seasoning... perfect for crispy skinned taters.

Off topic, didja ever notice that food heated w/ a nuker doesn't stay hot near as long?


----------



## richtee

And soup on the stove NEVER cools?!?


----------



## smokyokie

I never measured it, but we don't heat soup in the micro anymore because it seemed like it always got cold befor we finished eating it.

I'l have to time and temp it next time..I know it seems that way, but now you've got my curiosity up.


----------



## richtee

I don't think it's a straight temp thing Okie... I think its'a  existential difference between REAL BTU's and nuclear BTU's!


----------



## deejaydebi

Microwaves are great for steaming veggies! Boiling steals flavor and robs veggies of vitamins. Put them in a bowl, cover it with plastic wrap or a microwave safe cover, nuke it for a few minutes, sprinkle on your favote spices or butters, recover and nuke for another minute or two. Makes nice crisp veggies and frozen veggies that tastes fresh!

I don't like microwave popcorn - it smells funny to me - I have to make it in a pot on the stove.

As far as reheating - if you want it hot and want it to stay hot cover it with plastic wrap or a microwave safe cover, heat it and let it sit covered for about a minute before removing the cover. The steam will add heat.


----------



## flash

that be the one, although i just rub them with butter. I also foil but will open them up for the last half hour to crisp up some. Boy that fork just slides right thru them. Just did some last night in fact


----------



## squeezy

That would be that awful grease they call "buttery flavor" packed in the bag .... yech!


----------



## thebigred67

Squeezy said:


> Interesting ... why not?
> 
> I don't actually cook in mine ... just rewarm leftovers and such (slowly) ... I find most people heat everything on high ... it can sure make a mess of things!




It heats coffee and melts butter for me. Much rather use the toaster oven if I can.


----------



## meateater

thebigred67 said:


> It heats coffee and melts butter for me. Much rather use the toaster oven if I can.


Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## thebigred67

meateater said:


> Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.




What's qview?


----------



## SmokinAl

thebigred67 said:


> What's qview?









    Glad to have you with us!

You should go to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

Then sign up for the free e-course.

Q-view is taking photo's of your smoke so we can all see what your doing.


----------



## thebigred67

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> You should go to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.
> 
> Then sign up for the free e-course.
> 
> Q-view is taking photo's of your smoke so we can all see what your doing.


Thanks! I had just figured it out when I saw this post.


----------



## custom99

I always do them when I am doing my ribs. I rub them with olive oil, salt, and pepper. I just set them on the racks with the ribs. I leave them in the whole time I have the ribs on and they come out great. I have done the same but wrapped them in foil also. No smoke flavor but the olive oil makes its way thru the potato and gives it a great flavor.


----------



## bdburns

I am getting ready to try this tonight.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kitt

I stated smoking potatoes when I was noticing that at the end of a smoke the smoker still had a great temp and everything was running good and i didn't want to let it go to waste

I peeled up some potatoes, covered with EVOO, a bit of salt and pepper. added a hand full of coals and a hand full of chips. After dinner I removed the potatoes (about 2 or 3 hours) and mashed them up with some fresh chives, let them cool and placed them in the fridge. The next morning I scooped them out and flattened between parchment paper and made potato cakes for breakfast turned out great. I've also spread the mix out on the bottom a casserole dish added some cooked bacon or ground sausage, sautéed veggies, scrambled eggs and cheese and baked for 20 mins for a breakfast casserole 

There is some great ideas on this post that I will try

thanks


----------



## jrod62

Kitt said:


> I stated smoking potatoes when I was noticing that at the end of a smoke the smoker still had a great temp and everything was running good and i didn't want to let it go to waste
> I peeled up some potatoes, covered with EVOO, a bit of salt and pepper. added a hand full of coals and a hand full of chips. After dinner I removed the potatoes (about 2 or 3 hours) and mashed them up with some fresh chives, let them cool and placed them in the fridge. The next morning I scooped them out and flattened between parchment paper and made potato cakes for breakfast turned out great. I've also spread the mix out on the bottom a casserole dish added some cooked bacon or ground sausage, sautéed veggies, scrambled eggs and cheese and baked for 20 mins for a breakfast casserole ,
> There is some great ideas on this post that I will try
> thanks



That sound delicious, :drool


----------



## papajim45

Personally I hate the par boiling of anything.  First, it takes away the absorttion rate of any meat or veggie.  The question was, does a potato absorb smoke?  Absolutely.  When smoking a potato, wash it thoroughly, dry it, use a kitchen fork to poke 12 to 16 holes in the potato, rub with whatever seasoning (I prefer sea salt and garlic) you prefer, put it on indirect heat at approximately 225 degrees and smoke indirectly for 1.5 hours.  You will love the flavor.  Been doing this for years both personally and when I owned 4 restaurants.


----------



## lisaf

image.jpg



__ lisaf
__ Jun 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lisaf
__ Jun 28, 2014






I smoked new nugget potatoes and made them into a salad with kalamata olives , parsley, Dijon & evoo. Was excellent. Smoked at 400 for about 40 min with hickory chips.


----------



## bigsweetdaddy14

cowgirl said:


> I like to ***** the potato all over with a knife....rub with evoo, then sprinkle with fresh cracked black pepper and kosher salt.
> 
> I lay them directly on the grate and smoke with what ever meat I'm doing.
> 
> The temperature can be anywhere from 220 to 300+...it doesn't really matter, the hotter, the faster they will be ready.
> 
> Then I give them a squeeze after 1 1/2 to 2 hrs to see if they are ready, I let them cook until they are tender to the touch.


----------



## bigred77

Tried my hand at potatoes yesterday for the first time, googling the idea led me to this thread and ended up in my joining the board while I was smoking yesterday

I rubbed in EVOO and sea salt and put them on the pit naked.

after about 3 hours they were still hard so I wrapped them up in foil, and after a couple hours they were still a little under cooked.

flavor was great, but I think next time I will poke holes with a fork to help speed the cook 

will resist the microwave as much as possible :)


----------



## ricer2231

I am attempting my first smoke Sunday. I am going to smoke a small 2.5#  bacon wrapped loin with brown sugar glaze for the wife and I am going to definitely throw a couple taters in there with it. From the sounds of things I will  probably need to nuke the taters to half done before putting them in with the loin so it will all finish up at the same time. Question is do I nuke them then rub with EVOO and S&P or rub then nuke? I plan to smoke my loin at 225 until I get an IT of 145 so I don't think the taters will get done in the 2-2.5 hours it will take the loin.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Sounds yummy.  Has anyone tried those little baby red potatoes in the smoker?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

